# I guess it's close enough



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Time to start stripping the 490 Nano XRs down to remove the old vanes and wraps....cut them down a 1/4" (had a cracked one so I need to make them all match length wise)....and refletch.

I haven't shot these in some years other then playing with them a couple times from the old Pro Elite and the two Katera XLs to see how they shot in comparison to the 530s.....those three bows preferred the 530s.

But the Green Goblin seems to want the 490s...so they are about to get the white wrap and black 187 Flex Fletch treatment...with Flo Green Bohning nocks of course to match the strings :wink:

It's almost time for some long range work :rock:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm getting ready to switch half of my Victory VAP's over from 4" feathers, back to Spinwings or Eli vanes.. can't wait for spring..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just realized that 7 of the 490s have 120 grain points and 6 of them have 110 grain points :doh: that's what happens when you and a buddy were playing with them from two different setups :chortle:

Guess they are all getting pulled and trimmed down cuz I am NOT buying new points :chortle:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

im ready for warm weather field archery and golf.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My field arrows were under construction until someone help me figure out how to build bow strings  They have new Onestringer wraps on them just waiting for the 
FFS-187's to be glued on. Guess the pins need glued in first. Now that I have a Bow Hunter set-up for indoor ready to go the unlimited bow might be converted early!!


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

I spose it's about time to start getting some field arrows set up isn't it. outdoor season is right around the corner. time to order up some arrows


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> My field arrows were under construction until someone help me figure out how to build bow strings  They have new Onestringer wraps on them just waiting for the
> FFS-187's to be glued on. Guess the pins need glued in first. Now that I have a Bow Hunter set-up for indoor ready to go the unlimited bow might be converted early!!


Hey you asked for help I didn't make you start building strings :chortle:

But my arrows are a step closer.....pulled all the pins and points the other day....cut them all down and cleaned them yesterday along with cutting down the points to match this time :zip: I guess tonight I will put the points and pins in and maybe cut down the wraps and clean some vanes...probably just end up putting in the points and pins as I it's still cold out and I have to stretch this process out a little longer :wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Either way, I am building my third set  Guess it will be like women's shoes, new pair every other week:zip:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

All I have to do is get marks. My new Field arrows have been setup for a couple of months now. 

I just need to remember where I put my bow.:confused3:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice to see some excitement for shooting outside.

Enjoy it. It's hard to beat that's for sure!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

cant wait to get my nanos


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> Nice to see some excitement for shooting outside.
> 
> Enjoy it. It's hard to beat that's for sure!


Alot of it in this area!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Alot of it in this area!!


I told one club this way they need to drop 3d so they have more weekends for field shoots there:darkbeer:


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

shot my new field arrows the other day inside....58x 300 with 54 ISO 
pro hunter 400's with 150 in the front. ended up about 275fps


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish there were events like that in my area, would like to check em out, there may be something around but not close enough for me, just 3D mainly...... but thats ok with me, we get to run em year round since dont have to deal with the weather most places do....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Either way, I am building my third set  Guess it will be like women's shoes, new pair every other week:zip:


 You will have more sets built in a month then I will build this year :chortle:




Spoon13 said:


> All I have to do is get marks. My new Field arrows have been setup for a couple of months now.
> 
> I just need to remember where I put my bow.:confused3:


You shot less this indoor season then I did...and that's pretty sad :chortle:




mag41vance said:


> Nice to see some excitement for shooting outside.
> 
> I guess I will have to shoot a couple arrows for you till you get back to shooting.....just shot one for you :wink:
> 
> Enjoy it. It's hard to beat that's for sure!





treeman65 said:


> cant wait to get my nanos


Your gonna love em :thumb:




wolf44 said:


> shot my new field arrows the other day inside....58x 300 with 54 ISO
> pro hunter 400's with 150 in the front. ended up about 275fps


If I didn't like shooting the Vegas face from time to time....I would shoot Nano's all year long...my scores on the 5 spot are about the same with every arrow. One of these days I will get two target bows again and just leave one setup for indoors 




dwagoner said:


> Wish there were events like that in my area, would like to check em out, there may be something around but not close enough for me, just 3D mainly...... but thats ok with me, we get to run em year round since dont have to deal with the weather most places do....


I hate you warm weather guys sometimes :chortle: If I lived out there I probably wouldn't ever shoot indoors....EVER


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I guess I will have to shoot a couple arrows for you till you get back to shooting.....just shot one for you



Thank you kind sir. I hope they were dead nuts !


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Thank you kind sir. I hope they were dead nuts !


It was a HOOTER :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You shot less this indoor season then I did...and that's pretty sad :chortle:


There was some desire to shoot indoors, but not enough to overcome whatever obstacle I was able to put in the way. :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> There was some desire to shoot indoors, but not enough to overcome whatever obstacle I was able to put in the way. :becky:



:chortle: I hear ya....I shot a lot of arrows training at home the past few months. But the only reason I used fat arrows was because my targets don't like to stop my Nano's from going nock deep. Need to order a new Block.... although I may take the Spyder Web apart and restuff or at least move it around some. But that's a lot of work :chortle:


----------

